# The West Wing



## themeworks (Apr 28, 2021)




----------



## chrisr (Apr 29, 2021)

Sounds fantastic as all your Staffpad examples do. Now my pavlovian response to that music means I have to sit down and watch every episode again starting tonight.


----------



## Jish (Apr 29, 2021)

chrisr said:


> Now my pavlovian response to that music means I have to sit down and watch every episode again starting tonight.



Reconsider- we as humans are capable of rising above such base responses; there is time still to be spared from the Sorkin's siren call, his feign-filled dialogue which is many (Whitford is always fun, though, and this is an affective theme).

Good mockup- always interesting to hear which ones seem to come out better.


----------



## wst3 (Apr 29, 2021)

I reconsidered, I only watched season 1 last night<G>.

We are all entitled to our opinions, and especially our reactions to art in any form.

I think Sorkin is a genius, the language in his scripts is almost musical the way it flows, the way it is paced (ok that is partly the actors and directors).

I'm luke warm about "A Few Good Men" but "American President" is a guilty pleasure. His TV scripts, to me, are all winners, my favorite is "Studio 60", but "News Room" and "West Wing" are tied for a very close second. I can re-watch any of them any time! I'd love to find "Sports Night" too.

The music - Snuffy Walden is right up there, for me, and has been since the theme for "30 Something". I've enjoyed everything of his that I've found. One of the things I find fascinating is that in many of them you can hear that it was written on a guitar. Or at least so it seems.


----------

